# Missing norwegian forest cat



## jo clancy (May 1, 2012)

Ginger and white norwegian forest cat lost or stolen from cathays in cardiff. Last possible sighting harriet street cathays on friday 27/04/12 .8 - 9 AM
Large neutered male...no collar...microchipped.
Please look out for him.
Contact number:- 07905 775650

He has been found and is home safe with us )


----------



## Shielah (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi - did you get him back? I ask as someone has found one in South Wales.

Do you have a picture?


----------



## jo clancy (May 1, 2012)

Hi 
Yes we did thank you...he showed up in a garden just a street away and the student girls who live there, checked the web.....and saw him there.
They rang us and my husband went to see, with everything crossed after 4 false alarms...and there was our baby. 
He had lost a lot of weight but apart from that he was, and still is absolutely fine.
Thank you so much for your concern and I hope everyone is as very lucky as we were.
18 days never felt so long.
I hope the one thats been found finds his family. 
Thank you again
Jo
xxx )

.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Wonderful news Jo , glad your baby is back home safe and sound ..... if a little thinner


----------



## Shielah (Dec 19, 2008)

Great news, Jo.

I live with four of them and would hate for any to go missing.

Hope he puts some weight back on soon!


----------



## Kim Matias (May 29, 2013)

Our boy cat came back after 18 days... The worst 18 days of our lives.... But it's a wonderful feeling to have them home and safe after his stint in the vets.... Phew!!!!


----------

